# Hifi Tube amp kit recommendations



## thehoj

What's the best route to go for something under $1K as a do it yourself Hifi tube amp kit?
I'm thinking about going for 2 channels in the one amp.
Dual 6550's in Class AB per channel is sort of what I'm thinking about.

I've built guitar tube amps, but I realize this will be a bit of a different animal.


----------



## GranteedEV

Tubes can be very impedance profile sensitive. Do you have a Z-chart of your speakers? Without this, it's kind of tough to just randomly say what you need.

Personally however, I recommend the Hypex UCD400 Class D amp modules. No, they're not tubes, but are arguably some of the more transparent amplifiers out there. They're not class AB so they won't suffer any typical crossover distortions either.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
There are certainly a number to choose from. Also, Jolida offers excellent values and thanks to being made in China, the prices are not a huge deal more expensive than some Kits. I will say the Build Quality would more than likely be better on a DIY Kit. Or at least you have the option to really trick it out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract

Here is a popular site from Chris Johnson of Sonic Frontiers fame. 
http://www.partsconnexion.com/about.html

Bottlehead has proven SET designs that are popular amongst hobbyists. 
http://www.bottlehead.com/


----------



## tesseract

GranteedEV said:


> Tubes can be very impedance profile sensitive. Do you have a Z-chart of your speakers? Without this, it's kind of tough to just randomly say what you need.
> 
> Personally however, I recommend the Hypex UCD400 Class D amp modules. No, they're not tubes, but are arguably some of the more transparent amplifiers out there. They're not class AB so they won't suffer any typical crossover distortions either.


There are also many Hypex tube hybrid builds, here is one that is comfortable into low impedance loads. It's out of the OP's stated budget, but fun to look at.
http://www.tentlabs.com/Products/DIY Hybrid amplifier/DIY Hybrid amplifier.html

Here is another hybrid.
http://www.diyhifisupply.com/node/765


----------



## GranteedEV

That sounds interesting. Now they just need to replace the UCD400 with an NC1200


----------



## tesseract

It is more fun than recommending the HK 3490 all the time. 

I would look to Parts Connextion for DIY tube amps first, though.


----------



## mjcmt

Sounds like your looking for a integrated tube amplifier. They are quite popular and there are many available used for <$1000 by onix, jolida, cayin, xindak, and many others. Also consider tube hybrid integrated amps w/ tube pre section with a ss power by unison, dared, and others. For the price you can even buy vintage preamp/power amp combos by dynaco, heathkit, eico, scott. I've owned tube gear in one form or another for 10 years and they have a special sound.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It also might be worth checking out local Garage Sales. Especially in Communities where there are a higher concentration of Senior Citizens. Living where I do, I really have been meaning to do this. I have been having dreams of finding a Marantz Tube Amplifier or a Conrad Johnson. Prolly not going to happen, but you never know.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jpv

Try www.decware.com 
They offer DIY kits for thier equiment.


----------

